# Hinze Dam - Thursday night - or weekend



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

is anyone keen to fish hinze either tomorrow night, from about 6pm onwards,
or friday morning or sunday morning???

no concrete plans, just thought I would check if there was any interest


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

maybe sunday ??


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

any takers???


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

ill be launching from the western ramp and heading down the western arm sun 4am with a friend of mine who just bought a kayak.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Lindsay,

I will be there mate, my brother (Bassman) will also be coming along, 
hopefully we can get among a few mate,

hey do u think the gate will be shut coming up the other side of the wall
or is the road accross the wall closed at the moment

any ideas


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I am coming from brisbane so I drive up the northern side of the river the whole way.

the western ramp is open but the wall road is shut. If U go there youll have to go around.

Well be fishing around dahlsburg den, dicks den ect.

see u guys there hopefuly


----------

